# ipod comme disque dur



## joujelec (7 Mai 2009)

salut a tous !
je suis nouveau sur ce forum et voici mon probleme : j'ai itunes et toute ma musique sur mon ordi. J'ai egalement un ipod classic sur que j'utilise comme lecteur. Je voudrais savoir si il y a possibilité de transferer toute ma musique sur mon ipod ( en gros l'utiliser comme disk dur) .
Est ce que je suis obligé de faire un double de toute ma musique sur ipod ?
Ce que je veux faire c'est pouvoir transporter toute ma musique sur ipod poour eventuellement l'echanger avec des potes, mais avoir la possibilité de la lire sur mon ipod quand je veux, sans forcement passer par itunes.
J'espere etre clair, sinon dites le moi !!


----------



## MichaelScott (7 Mai 2009)

hey je sais pas si tu as déja essayer de selectionner l'option disque dur pour ton iPod maintenant je suis pas sur que cela puisse marcher j'ai pas tester moi meme


----------



## cinemashow (7 Mai 2009)

Tu pourrais, mais il faudrait que ta musique soit en double sur ton iPod : 

1) tu mets ta musique avec iTunes, que tu peux lire sur l'iPod
2) tu copie ta musique dans l'iPod en fonction disque dur pour pouvoir la partager


----------



## Gwen (7 Mai 2009)

joujelec a dit:


> eventuellement l'echanger avec des potes



Ce qui est illégale. Donc attention a la suite du fil si vous ne souhaitez pas une fermeture intempestive 

Tes potes peuvent télécharger facilement un morceau sur iTunes non?


----------



## fandipod (7 Mai 2009)

Je te conseille pas du tout car la fonction dd de l'ipod classic fait boguer l'Ipod!!!


----------



## Gwen (7 Mai 2009)

Jamais eu de soucis de ce type chez moi, cela marche très bien en disque dur.


----------



## fandipod (7 Mai 2009)

Au fait as-tu une réponse pour les micro-poussières dans mon écran?


----------



## Gwen (8 Mai 2009)

Non, pas de réponse et on est pas dans le fil concerné


----------

